
No amount of alcohol is good for your overall health, global study says – CNN - evo_9
https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/08/23/health/global-alcohol-study/index.html
======
jakobegger
And not surprisingly, industry groups continue to claim that moderate amounts
of alcohol are healthy, prefering to believe only in "evidence based" studies
they sponsored themselves.

It took a long time for me to realise how dangerous drinking is. We need to
make people aware of this. Most people still believe that getting drunk
occasionally, or having a drink a day, is not a problem. Just until recently,
I had no idea that drinking causes cancer. Missing awareness is not something
we'll solve overnight, but I believe it is possible. For a start, we could put
warning labels on bottles like we have on cigarettes.

I think everyone should have the right to enjoy alcohol, but we should know
what it does to our body!

